# Not sure



## Icemanbrfc (Jul 11, 2021)

Good day

Im new to the forum, and also new to owning a budgie. 

I would like to know, as we have a tree known as a Spekboom in south africa, or Portulacaria afra which is succulent tree.. Can one use those barks as a perch, or would it be unsafe? 

Thanks for reading


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

That tree is not listed in the Safe Wood for Budgies so I would not use it. When in doubt - leave it out.*

*Safe Natural Wood for Budgies*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Dangers to Pet Birds*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

You've been given great advice above by FaeryBee and I agree with her completely! It's best not to risk it. 

Additionally, you've come to a great place to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies", provided above! If you have any questions after doing so, feel free to ask as we'd love to help!

Best wishes with your budgie! We hope to meet him/her soon! 

Cheers 👋


----------



## Icemanbrfc (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks guys and ladies


----------



## Icemanbrfc (Jul 11, 2021)

I could be wrong with ages, but is it not considered that budgies younger than 5 months, have stripes across the top of their head. Tyese stripes then disappear as they get older?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, the stripes across a baby budgie's head disappear when they go through their molt.*


----------

